# would like to check out some set ups?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey iI'm interested in seeing what some of the light set ups some of you guys have on your boat for gigging. anyone have any pics.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is my new setup! sorry...cant seem to get the insert image to work so i had to attach it...

Just added second picture...different view of the new bracket


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic8206-18-1.aspx

I think there are a few others on pg. 5-6


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (2/4/2008)*Here is my new setup! sorry...cant seem to get the insert image to work so i had to attach it...
> 
> 
> 
> Just added second picture...different view of the new bracket


 Nice aluminum mounting bracket you got there. You must no sombody.:moon


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh and before anyone says anything...Midnight Rider and another friend helped me set this up...opps...too late...someone has already spoken :moon:moon


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Mines in crappie mode right now. Will post a picture when the light rig is back on.


----------

